# Which Glock in .45 caliber ?



## merlyn3248 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have never owned a Glock before, but am planning on one getting one for my next pistol. I have two 9mm pistols now, and want a .45. I prefer a full size pistols as they just feel better in my hand. Which Glock would you recommned in .45 caliber , and why ? Thanks ahead of time for your input !

Thanks


----------



## krazydogg82 (Oct 25, 2007)

www.glock.com


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

merlyn3248 said:


> I have never owned a Glock before, but am planning on one getting one for my next pistol. I have two 9mm pistols now, and want a .45. I prefer a full size pistols as they just feel better in my hand. Which Glock would you recommned in .45 caliber , and why ? Thanks ahead of time for your input !
> 
> Thanks


When you say "full size" you're narrowing down what they offer to the G21 or G21SF (short frame, has smaller grip). Next size down would be the G36, then the G30 and I think that's about it if you're talking about .45ACP.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I've had the G21 and the G30. Haven't tried the newer SF models, but I had to go with a SIG P220 to get the best 45acp pistol for me. I'll also be getting a PT1911 soon. I guess the 45auto Glocks just don't work for me. Keep looking and hopefully try some out before you commit. Don't get me wrong---all the rest of my pistols are Glocks in 9mm and 40cal.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 21 (including the SF) is a brick, but if you want a full-sized Glock .45ACP, it's the only game in town.

If I wanted a Glock .45ACP, I'd get the 36 and never look back.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Best full-size Glock in .45ACP?

Springfield Armory XD45 Tactical.

Forget the Glock 21. Combination of .45 doublestack mag and finger grooves results in horrendous grip ergonomics that only works if you can put your fingers all the way around a basketball like Shaq. 21SF only marginally better with slim(mer) frame.

SA XD45 has no finger grooves so its adaptable to a wider variation of hands. Partially precocked split trigger like Glock, but with a more mechanical takeup than the mushy Glock. XD's grip safety is superfluous, but transparent during use. Same reputation for reliability as Glock.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for glock in 45

personally i like the .45GAP BUT
nobody else does
it has the 9mm frame for better grip


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I like the G21 and G30; the frame or hand grip is thick because of the 13 rounds of .45ACP stacked on...but it does fill up your hand really well.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> The 21 (including the SF) is a brick, but if you want a full-sized Glock .45ACP, it's the only game in town.
> 
> If I wanted a Glock .45ACP, I'd get the 36 and never look back.


G30-A slightly shorter brick.I've got one and like it,but it is a little thick in the grip.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't share the general scorn over "brick" grips for two reasons: 
1. I own a G30 and love it
2. You'll be holding the gun with _your_ hand, not mine.

The best advice is to find a range that rents a variety of .45ACP pistols and give them all a fair try. Since this won't be your only pistol, you can afford to be picky about certain aspects of it. My foremost reason for choosing the G30 is that I shot better with it than any of the other models I tried. This isn't to say that other models are inferior, they just didn't match ME as well.

It's not a full-size, however it does hold 9+1 or 10+1 (depending on the mag) so that might make it acceptable to you. It will also accept G21 mags (13 rds) if you don't mind having a leg sticking out the butt of your gun. Its dimensions are identical to the G21, except of course for the _length_ of the slide/barrel and grip. The SF variety has a more shallow backstrap, allowing the hand to reach a little farther around. That's the only difference.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I really like my G36. No "fat" grip (longer if you want to add the extension). Sweet shooter. Seven in the mag (w/the ext.). :smt023


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I enjoy glocks, I have two of them. But when I went looking for a full size .45, I went with the Springfield XD. The grip is much better for a .45 fullsize double stack. I would check them and M&P's out, I was pretty close to getting a glock 36 though. It does have a pretty nice feel.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I really like my G36. No "fat" grip (longer if you want to add the extension). Sweet shooter. Seven in the mag (w/the ext.). :smt023


I finally got my hands on one of these tonight. I really liked the way it felt. Totally different feel from the other Glocks I've held/shot. Hmmm....:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

The G36 had a bad rap., most problematic of all the glocks.I've heard they've greatly improved,maybe I'll have to take another look.Always open for advice and thanks Merlyn3248 for shareing your space.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've had nothing but good luck with mine (though I personally have only shot approximately 50 or so rounds through it). I purchased it from a friend in San Antonio who bought it new and indicated he had shot only 100 or so rounds through it. It's got very bright Trijicon night sights on it that will catch your eye quickly if you wake up in the middle of the night while it's on your nightstand! It's nice to shoot since it "pushes" back more than "kicks".


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I have the 30 and 36 and love them both. The 36 is just a wee bit narrower in the grip which makes it a little comfortable to carry IWB.

G30










G36


----------



## merlyn3248 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Ended up with the G21*

Thanks for the input you guys gave, appreciated it.

Almost forgot to post what I ended up doing.

Shot my nephews Glock G21 again and found that it fit my hand well. I actually liked the grip better than the XD and the M&P that I had looked at. I think that how it fits a persons hand is a very big factor in which pistol a person gets. Everyones hands are different and some pistols simply fit a persons hand better than a different pistol. The G21 recoil seemed smoother than a friends 1911 that I shot before. Another thing that helped me make the decision was parts availability, dependability, and durability. I sure other brands make pistols just as good, but with a combination of things I ended up with the G21.

Thanks


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats
i think the new 21 just released with the new finish on the grip is pretty cool also


----------

